# Bagged Ice Melt Application Rate



## HeartlandOKC (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm in OK and use bagged ice melt for all applications because we only get 2-3 storms a year. No reason to mess with bulk.

The ice melt I got this year is Mears Trail Blazer Ice Melt 50lb. bags. 
http://www.mearsinc.com/pdf/FLY_trblz.pdf

As you can see the label says 2-4 ounces per square yard or 2-4 ounces per 9 square feet.
--to make it easy we'll say 1 ounce per 3 square feet.
--16 ounces in a pound so 800 ounces in a bag.

The parking lot I'm trying to estimate for is 275,000 square feet. 
--so 275,000 / 3 = 91666.66 ounces needed
--91666.66 / 800 ounces for a bag = *114.58 bags*

115 bags seems like a ridiculous amount for this property. I was thinking around 30 bags. How far do your 50 lb. bags usually go? If I go off what the bag says these will go 1800-3600 square feet.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

You are trying to apply bagged product to 6.5acres? That should be like 3ton worth of salt.


----------



## HeartlandOKC (Sep 13, 2010)

Ya... Not ideal. I know. Like I said bulk isn't possible here.


----------



## woodking (Dec 6, 2011)

115 bags at 50 lbs per bag would be 5750 lbs of salt yes about 3 tons of salt sounds about right to me


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

that's going to be one sore back from load those bags in the spreader! :crying:


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

If you have a in bed spreader why not just go to the salt depot when you need to salt and have them load you directly. Even if you have to buy a truck bed spreader it will save you money instead of having to buy all that bagged product and load it.


----------

